# Stonelick creek



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I completely forgot about this creek. Does anyone fish it? Does it even hold any fish?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

There are plenty of fish in it, most are fairly small. Excellent ultralight stream. I fish private property beats but haven't hit them in a few years. If you want small stream smallie action that is close, try O'bannon or EFLM.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

It's a good creek to catch catfish bait under the 131 Bridge....


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've seen some big carp and gar rolling around in there, and caught some smallies, sauger/eye, gills, and cats. It's usually pretty small water in most spots, but you can find pools that hold fish. Just down from the dam at the lake is a reasonably nice wade and easy to access.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> There are plenty of fish in it, most are fairly small. Excellent ultralight stream. I fish private property beats but haven't hit them in a few years. If you want small stream smallie action that is close, try O'bannon or EFLM.


Nice! I just bought a 7 1/2 ft. micro lite from BPS. Maybe I'll give it a shot Sunday morning. Is there anywhere I can park without making any landowners mad? I'm pretty sure it's all private property along there through the Milford area.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

PM Sent.....


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> PM Sent.....


Awesome! I got it but for some reason I couldn't reply to it. Thanks man I'm probably gonna head out there Sunday morning and give it a go. Pics will be posted!


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

I fished it with my buddy and in a 2 day time span we caught 80+ fish, lots of small white crappie... some 7 lb drum. smallies. sunfish. even had a gar but he broke my line. i love that creek, it always yields something.


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

My pm wouldnt work but if you do get it oh well... look for a retaining wall and some concrete that looks real sloppy thats where me and my buddy were. oh and there's a beaver that lives in the pool. almost hooked him, now that would of been a hell of a story!


----------

